# He Loves Me



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He finally said it today, I love you  it wasn't very clear but like child learning to talk only a mother knows what he is saying...lol  now if he would only say mama how sweet would that be I love you mama ...hehe
He hasn't said it since but thats to be expected from Ollie 
He is such a sweetheart and a brat all rolled into one  he is really starting to show his personality and what a character he is we have this new game we play called I got your nose...LOL everytime I say it and put my thumb and finger up he puts his beak between them its to funny but ocassional he doesn't want to play and he bites me instead...hehe thats where the brat comes in.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats cute!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

awww...little Ollie is growing up into a smart man! He loves everyone though so don't feel too special..hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> awww...little Ollie is growing up into a smart man! He loves everyone though so don't feel too special..hehe


HEY!!!! ...hehe Ollie loves mommy the most


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Aww laura!!!! that is so cute!!! I am so happy for you!!!

When you tought him that...did you just keep saying that phrase over and over???


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I play gotcha nose with Bailee too.  Sometimes i try to catch his tongue too.

That's so sweet that Ollie is saying i love you, he'll be saying it clearly in no time at all!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> When you tought him that...did you just keep saying that phrase over and over???


pretty much I usually say it at least once a day like I do with my kids I don't drill him with it I just make it casual with birds repetition is the key but for me I don't want to force it on him I would hate for someone to sit there and say I love you a hundred times to me a day  ...lol so I usually just repeat it a couple times throughout the day. 



Bea said:


> I play gotcha nose with Bailee too.  Sometimes i try to catch his tongue too.
> 
> That's so sweet that Ollie is saying i love you, he'll be saying it clearly in no time at all!


hehe...I thought I was the only nut that would play I got your nose with there cockatiel  never thought of catch the tongue 
When he said it, it was one of those did he really say that like when he said pretty boy but he hasn't done it since so we will see if he ever does it again...lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

congrats i no i was thrilled when stretch said pretty bird and i love you


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww congrats. Hugs say's he loves me by trying to feed me


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> aww congrats. Hugs say's he loves me by trying to feed me


hehe ....Hugs tries to feed you thats cute, I haven't had that happen yet


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Aww, that is so sweet. Ollie is going to be a proper little chatterbox. It's funny you should say about only saying it a couple of times a day, Dooby has picked up things that we say to him in a casual way a lot quicker than when I was trying to get him to sy Good Boy. So, maybe that's the key, keep it natural and casual and they will respond better. As for the nose catching game.....I'll pass, I'm sure if I played that Dooby would play the "I can bite your finger game" LOL.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I would hate for someone to sit there and say I love you a hundred times to me a day  ..



You mean I've been doing this all wrong!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, and me. LOL.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I don't talk enough...I live by myself and the only time they really hear me talk is when someone is over or I'm on the phone...I do talk to them but not alot. I should...I always think he's Baby and she just understands everything without me making sound. I guess with boys I should talk more around him...?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, that must a special moment. You go Ollie!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I think I don't talk enough...I live by myself and the only time they really hear me talk is when someone is over or I'm on the phone...I do talk to them but not alot. I should...I always think he's Baby and she just understands everything without me making sound. I guess with boys I should talk more around him...?


I sometimes think I don't talk enough either...lol during the day for 8 hrs its just me and the baby and she sleeps for about 4 hrs of it so its fairly quiet all day in my house till the kids come home at 3:00 if you want Ziggy to talk more I would pick a word like pretty boy or hello and repeat that a few times a day everyday and then when he picks it up you can move on to the next word like with Ollie I would say pretty boy a few times a day everyday and not much else just different variations of pretty boy like who's a pretty boy or Ollie's a pretty boy and now I have moved onto hello and I love you I do say other things but those are the one's I say a few times, I find that even though there's noise in the house when the kids are home unless I am directly speaking to him he is not really paying attention unless its on something like the phone ringing I think he does that just to confuse me if I am in a room with no phone and I hear it I sometimes think it is the phone....hehe I am sure it works differently for everyone but thats what seems to work for Ollie


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I like your method of teaching Laura!  That's pretty much how Blinkie has learned to be a chatter box, and Ozzie says his name. They're all things i say when i talk to them (e.g. Blinkie Stinky) and they've just picked them up. Bailee is missing a few brain cells as we all know, so the talking thing never happened (except i still can't work out if he says Cookie or if he's just making a tiel sound).


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Bailee is missing a few brain cells as we all know, so the talking thing never happened (except i still can't work out if he says Cookie or if he's just making a tiel sound).


Awww... poor Bailee...putting him on front page like that! He's smart. He's just the quiet sexy type..he doesn't need to talk..lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Awww... poor Bailee...putting him on front page like that! He's smart. He's just the quiet sexy type..he doesn't need to talk..lol


Well Bailee is many things, but QUIET is not one of them, not sure i would class him as sexy either, not when he sits next to Mr Sexy himself (Blinkie).


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I like your method of teaching Laura!


I am glad someone likes it  I have read up on different ways to teach them to talk and I just can't imagine sitting there repeating the same word over and over for like 10-15 minutes...lol I just decided to be casual about it I figured if he does it great if he doesn't pick up any words oh well I won't love him any less, I do the same thing with the baby everytime I would go get her up in the morning and at her naps times twice a day the first thing I would say is HI!!! and after a few weeks of doing this now when I go and get her the first thing she says is Hi!!!!! its so cute


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> and after a few weeks of doing this now when I go and get her the first thing she says is Hi!!!!! its so cute


 that must be cute...you're raising human and non humans and teaching them to talk...hehe


----------

